# Make second drive bootable



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi,

To play with 7, I installed a second drive and installed 7 there.  The primary drive has moved on and I'd like to see if this drive will boot or if I have to start over.  Any ideas on how to make it bootable, that is how to make the partition on it bootable?  I need something that I can boot from a CD drive if possible.


----------



## i789 (Nov 5, 2009)

What do you mean by making your second HD bootable? You can just select the hard drive in your bio menu... boot selection/boot priority... Can you be more specific on it? or you just want make a bootable CD on this HD ?  now I think I am getting confused )


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Nov 5, 2009)

Msconfig then under the boot tab you will see both OS's. It should actually see them and ask when it boots regardless. Mine runs two Os's and ask which one to boot .


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 5, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hi,
> 
> To play with 7, I installed a second drive and installed 7 there.  The primary drive has moved on and I'd like to see if this drive will boot or if I have to start over.  Any ideas on how to make it bootable, that is how to make the partition on it bootable?  I need something that I can boot from a CD drive if possible.



Just stick the Win7 DVD in the drive and boot from it.

Push Next on the first screen.  Then select "Repair Computer" on the second.  It is down in the left corner, kind of hard to see.

It should then automatically do some repairs, then tell you to reboot.

Boot into the Win7 DVD again, and do the same, this time select "Startup Repair".  Let it do its thing, and then you should be able to boot using the second drive.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks guys.  The first drive is actually now in another computer.  I was trying to cheat to make the drive that was the second drive bootable.  I downloaded Partition Wizard Bootable CD and was able to make it the primary drive, but that still didn't work since it had installed BOOTMGR on the first drive.  Secondly, I'm short one DVD drive ATM.  I'll have a new DVD drive here on Friday and then I will try newtekie's suggestion, mostly out of curiosity.  It has 32 bit on it now and I'm going to give 64 bit a try.  Anyone have the RC1 64 bit ISO?


----------

